
We made a video bookmarking service – (iOS, Android, Web) - sonaal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbrYBMBVC8U
======
sonaal
Wanted to share an app we have been working on called Vookmark. Vookmark
allows you to bookmark interesting videos which you stumble upon on

\- YouTube \- Vimeo \- DailyMotion \- Facebook or even \- Reddit and bookmark
them easily so that you can watch them later any time, on any device.

Website: [https://vookmark.co](https://vookmark.co)

We hope that you would find Vookmark as the easiest way to organise or
bookmark all your favourite videos into one place.

Vookmark comes with the following features: \- All vookmarked videos will show
up in the ‘New’ tab \- Revisit videos again in the ‘Watched’ tab \- Mark
videos as favourite for quick access \- Ability to share vookmarked videos \-
Set a reminder to catch up on vookmarked videos

PRO Features - $5 / year \- Ability to add tags to organise your videos \-
Zapier Integration - Connect you favourite YouTube channels and when any new
video is available - it will be automatically added it to the new section in
Vookmark \- Ad-free experience

Would love to hear your feedback. If you like this app, please share with your
friends - it would mean a lot to us. Thanks a lot and have a great day :)

